# Why does everyone drop at there feet for apple?



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Sorry major rant here.
My first expereience with apple was in 2007 when I bought an iPod classic. 11months down the line the hard drive failed. I got 10% off a new iPod (thats all they would give me?) so for Christmas 08 my perents give me the rest of the money to buy an iPod Nano. Then last December the iPod failed and simply wouldnt switch on, or when it did it would cut out. They replaced the iPod and sent me a new one, bar the engraving that I had on the back of it . The new one had a dent in the bottom although I just thought I'd live with it because the Apple Store I went to thought it would be ok to 'forget' to send my iPod back to me. 
Now about 2 weeks ago the other half was playing with my iPod when it just restarted itself but jamed while restarting (I blamed her for this). Anyway I havent really used the iPod since then but today I plugged it into the car, was listning to a song and it just locked up? Then it restarted itself. It's done it about 4 times again today and now I'm struggling to get it to dock without it restarting! 

Now not just iPods. In college we have a few Mac's, one of them is one I use the most. Infact I think 3 of us use it and were all pretty good with computers. The things avoided by all of us simply because it never seems stable.
Then my Dad has a 2 year old MacBookPro and the CD drives gone?
The other day I was using the GF's MacBookAir and it froze on the BMW website on me!
And now the GF's iPod Touch has stopped holding it's charge.

So why do so many people like Apple so much?

I'm going to take a guess at it being because it's 'fasionable'?

A Rather Annoyed Bailes...

Oh **** the iPod just restarted itself while I'm trying to reflash the thing


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Our kids got a macbook....and the batteries goosed!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Ontop of this I was thinking just now someone I know with aqn iPhone has had it recently just drop all it's signal!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I rememeber reading when ipods were still kinda young that the batteries had a 1 year life on them and simply designed to die and apple had to change them or something. Probably some internet rumor, but funnily enough my sister ipod died almost exactly a year after it was first turned on. My classic recently died and same with my girlfriends classic, in fact hers was sat flat on my hand, made a whirring noise and then I felt it "explode" and the screen litterly imploded as I watched it!


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds like you've had quite a bit of bad luck mate. I've had a few Apple products, mainly iPods and now an iPhone and ‘touch wood’ I’ve never had any problems. I also have several friends and relatives with iPods, Macs etc and never heard any stories like this from them. If anything they never stop banging on about how I need to get a Mac...which I will be!

I think you are right that there is a certain fashion bubble that surrounds the Apple products but generally from a design and technical perspective I think they are just untouchable. The simplicity and ease of use is amazing. I had my 85 year old grandfather tapping away quite happily with little instruction on my iPhone at the weekend and he can barely work a normal telephone!

Ultimately this is all just personal opinion and there will always be people that have worse experiences than others as with any gadget but generally I think you'll be hard pushed to find anyone that has ever tried or had an apple product to talk negatively about them.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I have Apple for the last 7yr.. Started with the white iPods (and that still works)..

I've had many Apple products and they are all fine, any problems then i book into the Apple store, and they gladly exchange or repair the item.

I cannot say a bad word about them, and will continue to purchase their products.... 

I think with regards to your experience with Apple, is just down to bad luck.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

There is nothing "special" about a Macs hardware, the CPU is from Intel, the Graphics is from Nvidia, the hard disk is the same Seagate/Samsung/Maxtor as a PC, the memory is from Samsung/Hynix, they are the sum of their parts and the equivalent PC with the same bits is JUST as likely to break as the Mac with the same bits in it. 

If I was to say I have fixed dozens of broken PCs but never a Mac - what does that tell you? Does it tell you that Macs are massively more reliable? Not at all.
I can quite easily say - in over a decade and half of support, helpdesk, consultancy, programming and training on computers I have NEVER had a problem with a Mac, at all OMG they NEVER break..but then I have only really used two or three of them in comparison to probably 1000's of PCs 

Personal experience is not something that means very much at all as it cannot be substantiated beyond yourself


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I refuse to own an apple product, the iphone was decent though but still some flaws, its been beaten now anyway.
The ipod you could always get better. I think it is a fashion item.
My old iriver h340 kicks the ipods **** when it comes to battery and sound quality, maybe its not as simple to use or as nice to look at.
My current phone HTC Desire beats the iphone in everything bar the amount of aps and music playing.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

we have two mac laptops one a normal book and one a pro and we both have iphones and never had any problems i would never buy a pc now! james brothers and parents have them to and no problems!!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i bought the limited edition u2 classic about 4 years ago and thats got a mind of its own. it has been dropped or abused. it just stays in the glove box connected to my alpine. sometimes it would just freeze. they r brilliant when they are working but build and materials quality has to be questioned...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It is important to remember (Bailes, you maybe too young) that up until a decade or so ago all computers came in big ugly grey or beige casings, none of the manufacturers reckoned on the consumer wanting a bit of style when buying a PC, Apple changed all that and now all brands are looking for the cutting edge in design. Yes it is a lot to do with fashion which Apple can take great pride in it's marketing, media and PR. 

It's interesting to note that for the first time the Google Android phone has just outsold the Iphone, perhaps the new cool is not to go Apple.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

No complaints from me here. Got an iPod that after 2 years needed a new battery (Fair enough as it was in use daily getting charged and recharged loads) and my Macbook is super reliable!

Plus uni's Macs are all good as well and we dont have a maintenance guy for them but we do for PC's.......says it all really.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I think Apple make some wonderful products, That said My £250 apple hifi lasted 10 months before breaking, APPLE stopped producing them (because they all broke!) and No one knows how to repair them:lol:

That said it did sound great! My fathers Apple mac laptop is a good 8 years old and going strong, my brothers ipods fail regularly! I don't think build quality is there strong point.

I personally use other products, pc laptops, blackberry etc but the new ipad is making me stray...


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I hate anything "i" 

can't stand the stuff!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

I love apple stuff easy to use and looks greAt


----------



## markonline1 (Jul 12, 2007)

I must admit I'm an apple fan. I've owned countless iPods, an iPhone and in all likelihood I'll get an iPad. Never had any problems. Your original question could be turned around to ask why do so many people hate apple? The amount of people that slag off the iPhone without ever owning one is unreal. Apple seem to have that effect, you either love them or hate them.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I had an iPhone a while back, on o2 PAYG. It was alot but with the ammount of people elling me "Its apple, it will "just work"" I stumped up the cash.

It was a very well designed peice of technology, no doubt. but there were a few niggles. mainly tat at the time it was being touted as having push email, and it didnt (or there was some problem with it). 

Whenever enquired on a forum (populated with apple fanboys) I was told not to worry about it, it will be fixed in an update that seemed to be imminent for quite some time...Just lke nokias.

In the end I chopped it for a nokia e71 that has been superb.

I think sometimes apple fanboys will turn a blind eye to faults just because its apple.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm personally an Apple convert, I've owned MANY pc's over the years & always found them to be unstable beasts...from MS DOS to Windows 7...

About 5 years ago I decided to go Apple with a MacBook Pro & have never looked back, since then I've converted the whole house... I've had 2 x MBPro's & we now have 3 x MB's, 1 x MBPro, an iMac, 2 x iPod Touch's 2 x iPhone (3GS & 2G), all of our products are running as sweet as a nut with the exception of the 4 year old iMac that has developed a noisy DVD drive for some reason...

I love the ease of use & stability, sure there have been minor battery hiccups along the line that Apple have swapped out without problem, but no viruses & simplicity I have found is key. Couple this to the fact that I strongly believe that the kids should be exposed to multiple OS's (MS mainly at school with Mac at home & uni). 

I also did a lot of photo editing & found that this is where a mac really came into it's own, sure they're more expensive, but they look great, feel great & work great! For me at least...

So, I remain an Apple advocate...

:thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

S63 said:


> It's interesting to note that for the first time the Google Android phone has just outsold the Iphone, perhaps the new cool is not to go Apple.


Not technically true... Android as a platform (OS) has outsold the iphone.
There are 30+ phones using the Android OS, and so in real terms, 30+ phones outsold the iPhone.

As for Apple stuff. I can't fault it at all.
I have had an iPod Nano, which was abused to within and inch of its life and never failed.
Both mine and my wifes Iphones have been dropped, kicked, thrown etc by the daughter, infact i dropped mine from the top of my stairs last week (not on purpose of course)... i have a hairline crack on the back of teh case, but other than that.. nothing... it works fine 

I also have an AppleTV and has worked flawlessly for 2 years now.

I think it's all down to bad luck.
For example, i have a Dell Laptop, and within 4 months it needed the screen replacing, the build quaility is rubbish, and now the power connector is coming loose inside the case.

Apple are all about marketing... where you like it or not, they make people want their products.
Look at how bad the first iphone was (and even to some extent the current model) compared to specs of other phones.
However, they sold them in their millions... purely because they make people want them!
When it comes to marketing, they are nothing short of genius'


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Apple have great marketing with intuitively designed products which a lot of people get on with.

That is why they are popular.

Not because their products are top of the line future tech, the tech is already in use and most of Apple's hardware is licenced from other companies.

I personally can't justify the additional cost when you can get more for less.

There are people who ridicule themselves by buying any new product that Apple brings out.

Take the iPad for example, no camera, Steve Jobs says that no one needs a camera in their iPad.

After the iPad has sold millions, Apple will then release a new updated iPad with camera which is awesome as now you can take pictures. Through great marketing most people forget that Apple said the camera is useless.

The end result being that these people end up buying another iPad for a new feature which was left out on purpose to make more money later on.

It is business. But with good marketing you can fool a lot of people.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I think it all depends how its kept,
I had a 30GB Video, and 3 years in it needed a new battery, but after 4 years of use, it still worked fine and my mum uses it now.

My brother had a 1st Gen 16GB touch from release and thats still working fine and now he has an iPhone 3GS 32GB and thats still going without a hitch


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Right finally managed today to pop into apple and get an appointment. 
They say althougth the ipod itself it less than a year old I am not covered by a years warrenty because it's a replacement and the original purchase was more thna a year ago  To say I'm fuming is an understatement and I actually started arguing with the guy in Apple and got told to leave 

I can't help feel that I've paid a premium price for a premium product and its ****. 
I can't afford to repair the ipod.
I can't afford to replace the ipod.
So I purchase in a premium brand while I have the money to buy one and it's let me down 

Apple can go **** themselves to be quite honest. There products are useless and overpriced in my opinion. 
Time to go back to a Sony Walkman MP3 Player. Mine never put a foot wrong in two years that I had it


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bailes said:


> Time to go back to a Sony Walkman MP3 Player. Mine never put a foot wrong in two years that I had it


Plus the sound quality will blow any of the Ipods I have sampled into the weeds, when I got my Walkman 16gb it was less then half an equivalent 8gb Nano and sounded much nicer. Yes I know MP3 is compressed and will never be audiophille quality but I doubt many people can tell the difference between 256k MP3 and CD.

Oh by the way it's their not there :thumb: yes this is not a spelling forum yadda yadda but come on we get taught there their they're at primary school, I bet some of you tell your kids off for it :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Id go back to it straight away except it';s only 1GB and my Music excees 7x that now, it ran on 1 AAA battery which could last for 70hrs + but it's still a pain and the program the Sony MP3 players need annoys me. But atleast they always worked 
Not sure weather I should try emailing them (Except I can't find an email adress) or send a letter. Or get my Mum to go into apple (My Mum will play hell :lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Thought I'd give trading standards a ring.
What I was told is that a Warrenty is a goodwill gesture from the manafacture that lasts a certain amount of time from the day of purchase.
From a legal angle under the Sale of Goods Act 1979 Section 14 a Product muyst be of good quality, fit for purpose and durable and have to give me help with any product for upto 6 years. 
I've been told to put it in Writing along with proof of Purchase and sugest I wan ta replacement of a like for like ipod and/or a reconditioned ipod of the same model. 

 Must say trading standards are a godsend


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

> Apple Sales International
> Hollyhill Industrial Estate
> Holyhill. Cork
> Republic Of Ireland
> ...


theres my letter  Lets see if I get anywhere


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

"iPaperWeight" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good letter mate, will be interested to see if you get a response to this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Geetarman said:


> "iPaperWeight" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good letter mate, will be interested to see if you get a response to this.


Better take that out the letter just incase I give Apple another crap and pointless product for them to invent


----------



## BurnyC (Jun 8, 2010)

Guess it's mainly down to luck! In my experience, Apple products have been reliable and high quality stuff. I had an iBook G4 that lasted 4 years (still going now I suspect - sold it when I bought a new one), hardly put a foot wrong and still worked exactly as it did the day it came out the factory. Unlike most laptops it was still in very good condition with no lost screws, cracks etc. despite a few drops here and there!  and the battery only declined in the last few months.

My iPhone 3G I've had for a year and a half, and there are a couple of scratches, but the phones still very much in one piece, and again, it's only frozen a handful of times with no other problems in the time I've had it - unlike some of my other phones, one of which died beyond repair when all it was doing was browsing the net! Battery still going strong too.

My MacBook Pro is the most recent, a real quality piece of kit. Most well made computer I've ever come across, yet still being light and stylish looking. Runs like a dream, no problems at all, unlike my Windows laptops, which all seem to slow down and become buggy and crash alot after a few months.

So in my experience personally, Apple stuff has been good to me. All Apple products have a clever touch or two as well - MacBook Pro for example has magnetic lid, so no flimsy plastic catch to break, an LED power indicator to show battery life without having to switch it on, light sensor for auto screen brightness, backlit keyboard etc. 

However I have heard more than a few complaints relating to customer services etc. so I'm glad I haven't had to deal with them as of yet.

*touches wood, crosses fingers and does a special 'good luck' dance* knowing my luck it'll all explode in a ball of flames after that post lol

Also, best of luck to you mate - stuff like this that drags on etc. when you know you're right can be hugely stressful. Hope it gets sorted ASAP.


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, good luck to you. In the case of the warranty, I know with car batteries (in North America at least) if your battery fails within the warranty period, your replacement battery is covered for only the duration of your original battery's warranty. So if the original dies with only 1 day left on the warranty, you new replacement battery is covered for only 1 day, even though it is new.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

BigLeegr said:


> Well, good luck to you. In the case of the warranty, I know with car batteries (in North America at least) if your battery fails within the warranty period, your replacement battery is covered for only the duration of your original battery's warranty. So if the original dies with only 1 day left on the warranty, you new replacement battery is covered for only 1 day, even though it is new.


I believe it is the same over here legally.

If your warranty started again from scratch and the product always stopped working around 10-11 months, you would have an endless supply of the product for years to come.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

It's not the battery thats failed though it's the unit itself.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

:wall:


Bailes said:


> It's not the battery thats failed though it's the unit itself.


He is not saying the battery on your ipod has failed he is saying that the warranty on a car batterrie is for one year if it fails in that time you get a new one but the warranty only lasta a year:wall:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

I do think it's a cop out though. Any new product should be covered for a minimum of a year. If a product won't last a year and a company has to keep replacing them then it's there won fault for making shoddy products


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Short1e said:


> I have Apple for the last 7yr.. Started with the white iPods (and that still works)..
> 
> I've had many Apple products and they are all fine, any problems then i book into the Apple store, and they gladly exchange or repair the item.
> 
> ...


QFT.

I'm exactly the same..

Typing this on a new MacBook Pro after having a MacBook before that for around 3 years with not one issue!

Oh and if it annoys you too I've had every iPhone since it came out on the very release day that it has come out..

2G, 3G, 3GS

and I will be getting iPhone 4 on release day too. :thumb:

Apples customer service is second to none IMO.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Bailes said:


> I do think it's a cop out though. Any new product should be covered for a minimum of a year. If a product won't last a year and a company has to keep replacing them then it's there won fault for making shoddy products


Hardly a 'cop-out' and it is cetainly not just something that Apple does.

So your bashing of them should exclude this irrelevant statement.

Oh.. also forgot to add, I've a nice amount of AAPL shares too :wave:

But I'm not a fanboy.. my second phone is a HTC Desire and my second laptop is a windows machine and they are fine.. but just not as good as the Apple products.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Right rather than send the letter I decided to phone them up and basically recite what I'd written in the letter. They then passed me onto the legal team who told me to pop into Apple in Cardiff at 3.50pm to replace it


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

In apple now writing this on an iPad waiting to be seen at the genius bar  can't believe how slow the iPad is to use and how crap it is at surfing the web  what a pointless product!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I love my iPhone, I love my iPod, I love my new iPad

Some love it some hate it - I love it so who cares lol

We are all different


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

maybe its the user mate


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Must say I have had my (US purchased) Iphone for 3 years now with no issues...

Had my Iphone for a few months, and so far, it's been great....

:thumb:


----------

